# Equipoise (boldenone) with proviron?



## nicsta05 (Feb 13, 2007)

Hi I just finished a stack of equipoise at 450 mg a week and anavar at 40 mg daily and taht worked pretty well for me but I would like a little more strengh gains and was wondering what my options were if I don't really feel like shootin every 2 days. (max once a week)
Would equipoise stacked with proviron prove to be good and if so how much of proviron should I get.
Thank you


----------



## musclepump (Feb 13, 2007)

Why didn't you add Test?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 13, 2007)

nicsta05 said:


> Hi I just finished a stack of equipoise at 450 mg a week and anavar at 40 mg daily and taht worked pretty well for me but I would like a little more strengh gains and was wondering what my options were if I don't really feel like shootin every 2 days. (max once a week)
> Would equipoise stacked with proviron prove to be good and if so how much of proviron should I get.
> Thank you



Did you run a pct?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 13, 2007)

EQ and proviron isn't going to give you much strength.


----------



## nicsta05 (Feb 14, 2007)

I didnt add test because test has the potentiel for too many sides and yes I am doing pct right now I am only asking because I want to start this in April.  Any suggestions would be appreciated

Thanks.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 14, 2007)

nicsta05 said:


> I didnt add test because test has the potentiel for too many sides and yes I am doing pct right now I am only asking because I want to start this in April. Any suggestions would be appreciated
> 
> Thanks.


 
Test should be the base of every cycle.


----------



## nicsta05 (Feb 14, 2007)

yes for bulking I don't mind but like i said I don't feel like shootin propianate every 2nd day.  Isn't there any other option?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 14, 2007)

You can use testosterone cypionate and get by with injections every 5-7 days. Proviron is great for libido, but won't do much for mass. Adding tball or dball will help with mass.


----------



## musclepump (Feb 14, 2007)

I use Enanthate once every 7 days.

No offense, but if you don't know there's other esters of Testosterone besides Propionate, you shouldn't be touching them


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2007)

musclepump said:


> I use Enanthate once every 7 days.
> 
> No offense, but if you don't know there's other esters of Testosterone besides Propionate, you shouldn't be touching them





I'm going to start a thread on this.


----------



## nicsta05 (Feb 15, 2007)

> No offense, but if you don't know there's other esters of Testosterone besides Propionate, you shouldn't be touching them


I guess that is how I will be portrayed from now on....  Yes I know there are other esthers then propionate, I work in a pharmacy only as I mentionned like five times most of the research I did mentionned that cypionate and enanthate are best used for BULKING where as I want to CUT.  Would using cypionate or enanthate help in cutting also combined with equipoise?


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 15, 2007)

Cyp or En could be used for cutting also.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 15, 2007)

BigPapaPump68 said:


> Cyp or En could be used for cutting also.



What dose?


----------



## musclepump (Feb 15, 2007)

nicsta05 said:


> I guess that is how I will be portrayed from now on....  Yes I know there are other esthers then propionate, I work in a pharmacy only as I mentionned like five times most of the research I did mentionned that cypionate and enanthate are best used for BULKING where as I want to CUT.  Would using cypionate or enanthate help in cutting also combined with equipoise?



Test is used in many cutting cycles. Research my friend, research.


----------



## BigPapaPump68 (Feb 16, 2007)

BigDyl said:


> What dose?



What ever your needs are. I know of a guy who cuts with 1 gram test e/w. He also takes other AAS, but that's just the building block of his cycle.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 17, 2007)

Long esters are just as good for cutting. Some people hold more water on long esters, but they are just as affective after you've been on for 3 weeks or so.


----------

